# New Here



## FluffysMom (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi. My name is Amy. I'm new to the boards. I'm 23 years old, married and have 4 fury cats. They range from 7 years old to 3 years old. I joined this board to chat with other cat lovers and make some new friends


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Amy, what a cute avatar! Hope to see all your other furries and enjoy the boards :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Amy! Welcome. I'm sure you'll find some lovely people here, and lots of things to discuss.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Amy! nekitty


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , enjoy the forum & maybe you can post some pictures for us? :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Welcome! Welcome! Lots of cat people here :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Amy!!


----------

